# Education levels in Dubai?



## Iceman35 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Long time reader, first time poster. 

We (that's me and the misses) are considering to move to Dubai and live/work here for a while. Currently I am working with KLM airlines so it seems logical to apply for a job with Emirates (EK). 

I am going trough their vacancies and I see a term called "Educated to O-level standard (or equivalent)" and how much I read and search, I can not figure out what to compare it with on EUR/USA eduction levels. Can anyone elaborate? Thanks a lot!


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

O Level is equivalent to UK GCSE level, which is the basic secondary school (high school) education level to age 16.





Iceman35 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceman35 (Sep 13, 2011)

That is very helpful Ant1982 (and a lot lower then I anticipated).


----------



## Iceman35 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry guys, I have one more which I can't place. 

‘A’ level or equivalent 

Any ideas?


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

A levels are the college leavers qualification - 0 levels where superceded by gcse's and kids are generally 15/16 years old (approx equivalent would be 10th grade I think), A levels are the next qualification gained generally the students are 17/18 years old (12th grade??) and it is these qualifications that determine which university course they can attend. Gcse' s and A levels have many equivalents such as diploma's; NVQ's/btec/IB and so on. Hope this helps! Good luck


----------



## Iceman35 (Sep 13, 2011)

It definitely helps Pink Fairie! Many thanks!


----------

